# Maria De Filippi dà lavoro ad un ragazzo a C'è Posta per Te



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2019)

A *C'è Posta per Te*, Maria De Filippi ha ospitato *Andrea*, 22enne siciliano sposato e con due figli, che ha fatto consegnare la posta a sua moglie Alessandra. 

Viste le difficoltà economiche del giovane, la conduttrice, dopo che ha regalato dei giocattoli per i bambini della coppia ed un sostegno economico, tramite Claudio Amendola, gli ha presentato il dottor Stivala che ha offerto ad Andrea un *contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato*.

Una notizia che ha lasciato tutti a bocca aperta ed il sito TvBlog ha definito la De Filippi come "_il navigator televisivo del reddito di cittadinanza_".


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A *C'è Posta per Te*, Maria De Filippi ha ospitato *Andrea*, 22enne siciliano sposato e con due figli, che ha fatto consegnare la posta a sua moglie Alessandra.
> 
> Viste le difficoltà economiche del giovane, la conduttrice, dopo che ha regalato dei giocattoli per i bambini della coppia ed un sostegno economico, tramite Claudio Amendola, gli ha presentato il dottor Stivala che ha offerto ad Andrea un *contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato*.
> 
> Una notizia che ha lasciato tutti a bocca aperta ed il sito TvBlog ha definito la De Filippi come "_il navigator televisivo del reddito di cittadinanza_".


.


----------



## Tessar (2 Febbraio 2019)

Horror


----------



## bmb (3 Febbraio 2019)

A 22 anni se non hai disponibilità non metti su famiglia con 2 figli a carico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> A 22 anni se non hai disponibilità non metti su famiglia con 2 figli a carico.



Perchè qui i figli hanno un costo, siamo mica in Africa dove intervengono gli aiuti della FAO, Unicef, ecc... in Africa fanno 10 figli poi li mandano qui.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cosa c'è di male ragazzi? Le persone famose si sa, hanno ruoli privilegiati che gli consentono di fare anche cose cosi, che alla fine sono cose positive, ce ne fossero di più che aiutano invece di pensare solo alle seratone in discoteca, alle Ferrari ed ai Rolex.


----------



## eldero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Soliti programmi patetici che illudono le persone che la vita sia ciò che non è


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A *C'è Posta per Te*, Maria De Filippi ha ospitato *Andrea*, 22enne siciliano sposato e con due figli, che ha fatto consegnare la posta a sua moglie Alessandra.
> 
> Viste le difficoltà economiche del giovane, la conduttrice, dopo che ha regalato dei giocattoli per i bambini della coppia ed un sostegno economico, tramite Claudio Amendola, gli ha presentato il dottor Stivala che ha offerto ad Andrea un *contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato*.
> 
> Una notizia che ha lasciato tutti a bocca aperta ed il sito TvBlog ha definito la De Filippi come "_il navigator televisivo del reddito di cittadinanza_".



Che commenti bacchettoni;

E' stato fortunato, ben per lui.

Fossero questi i problemi della nostra società.


----------



## SmokingBianco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Parliamo di fortuna quando uno becca un contratto a tempo indeterminato quando dovrebbe essere l'assoluta normalità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A *C'è Posta per Te*, Maria De Filippi ha ospitato *Andrea*, 22enne siciliano sposato e con due figli, che ha fatto consegnare la posta a sua moglie Alessandra.
> 
> Viste le difficoltà economiche del giovane, la conduttrice, dopo che ha regalato dei giocattoli per i bambini della coppia ed un sostegno economico, tramite Claudio Amendola, gli ha presentato il dottor Stivala che ha offerto ad Andrea un *contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato*.
> 
> Una notizia che ha lasciato tutti a bocca aperta ed il sito TvBlog ha definito la De Filippi come "_il navigator televisivo del reddito di cittadinanza_".


Non ci vedo nulla di male. Mi piacerebbe che i contratti a tempo indeterminato fossero la normalità. Invece in Italia vediamo laureati a spasso in cerca di un'occupazione anche precaria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè qui i figli hanno un costo, siamo mica in Africa dove intervengono gli aiuti della FAO, Unicef, ecc... in Africa fanno 10 figli poi li mandano qui.



Mica solo in africa..qui qualsiasi immigrato, non si sa come, ma con un lavoro precario sottopagato ha al seguito moglie e 2-3 figli...di cosa campino fatico a capirlo visto che noi comuni mortali con uno stipendio normale a stento ci paghiamo affitto(o mutuo) e le spese della macchina per due persone..boh..


----------

